# 22"X9 C.E.O. BLADES W/ NEW TIRES



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

HAVE TO SELL DUE TO MY JOB TRIPPIN ON ME, NEED QUICK CASH
PERFECT CONDITION, HAS BRAND NEW 305/40/22 TIRES FOR A TRUCK OR SUV.
UNIVERSAL BOLT PATTERN FITS 5X 4.5 AND 4.75

I ALSO HAVE A SET OF LOW PROFILE 255/30/22'S FOR 350, ALMOST NEW AND CAN BE USED TO FIT THESE WHEELS ON A CAR...
the pics have the low profiles on them....
also included is chrome dust shields to make it look like a solid chrome wheel and 2 keep them clean..
located in houston texas... shipping would be around 200-250...


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

ooohhhhh. to bad their not 6 lug.  

would go perfect on my chevy truck


----------



## neolowrider (Nov 23, 2004)

1300 shippped?


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

NOPE-LOCALLY....
BUY ADAPTERS FOR 200 AND GET THE 6 TO 5 LUG FITTING, STILL COME OUT AHEAD...LOL
I HAVE A SET OF 5X5 TO 5X 4.5 ADAPTERS, THEY WENT ON MY TRUCKJ WHEN I BOUGHT THESE RIMS....


----------

